# White Background C & C



## Th0r4z1n3 (Apr 17, 2017)

Over the weekend I started practicing how to get that "perfect white" background that you see on a lot of professional product shots, and could use some constructive criticism. Also could use some advice on how to do a white object on a white background without loosing the item in the background, the couple of shots I did where the object had white in it parts of it just disappeared into the backdrop. I'm not really trying to make money at this, more or less just an exercise to see if I can do it, and maybe use it for my personal blog.

(I'm using Paint Shop Pro X7 BTW, just what I've always used.)

Unedited





Edited: Vibrancy +20, Fill Flash +40




Unedited




Edited: Vibrancy +20, Fill Flash +40




I'd like to get as much of this "right" in camera with minimal editing in post, however I know that's not always possible. Here are a couple I did where I bumped the ISO & shutter speed down to get a darker background in the unedited shot, and tried to get the white background in post, but the white bits still ended up getting washed out. Advice? 

Unedited


 

Edited: Brightness +35, Contrast +35, Vibrancy +20, Fill Flash +40


----------



## FotosbyMike (Apr 20, 2017)

Typical white background is achieved with lights(strobes/speed lights...etc.) by overexposing the background by a few stops, this will create a true white background (R255 G255 B255). Then one to many separate lights to expose for the product, then editing, editing and more editing.




White on white is doable if your lighting is correct.


----------



## jamescooper18 (Apr 24, 2017)

The perfect white background is very much possible to achieve if you can use a photo editor like Photoshop. If you do have idea about the selection tools of Photoshop then you will be able to select the edge so perfectly of any image, after selection just place it in pure white background. 

For example:
Before editing:






After removing the background and placing it in white backdrop


----------



## JoeN (Aug 15, 2017)

My sunglasses  shot with white background


----------



## jeffW (Aug 15, 2017)

how are you lighting it - seems like it's just an overhead (just the room light?)  I would light the subject and then also light the background with multiple photo lights.  To light a white object on a white background, use negative fill, such as black foam core to create a reflection of black on the outer edges of the white subject and or soak up the perimeter's light to allow for separation.

hope this helps.


----------

